# Identifying a Jensen Wood Boiler



## Wrenchman842 (May 11, 2018)

Hi guys! Just obtained a used Jensen wood boiler but there are no tags on it anywhere with a model number. Fire box dimensions are roughly 23" deep x 1 4" wide. Any help would be much appreciated, Thanks!!


----------



## brenndatomu (May 11, 2018)

That's a boiler? Looks like a hot air furnace...


----------



## Wrenchman842 (May 11, 2018)

Here's a couple more pics...


----------



## brenndatomu (May 12, 2018)

Edit...the _front_ looks like a hot air furnace 
I'm no help on the ID though...and there is not much traffic around here this time of year.
The only thing I can suggest is to keep bumping this thread every once in a while, you'll catch the right persons eye eventually.
Or maybe keep an eye out for another one for sale that may still have tags on it.
Just be aware that your HO ins co may have issues with it if there are no tags...


----------



## Wrenchman842 (Aug 27, 2018)

Bump...


----------



## salecker (Aug 28, 2018)

I know this may seem rude...
But i would sell that thing before i invested any money or time in it.
Unless you had a workshop where heat wasn't important....No just sell it.


----------



## Wrenchman842 (Aug 28, 2018)

salecker said:


> I know this may seem rude...
> But i would sell that thing before i invested any money or time in it.
> Unless you had a workshop where heat wasn't important....No just sell it.



Appreciate the opinion! I'm gonna assume this wont be the most efficient unit. Any other reason not to mess with it?


----------



## salecker (Aug 29, 2018)

I would compare it to a dial telephone and a new Gasser to a smart phone.
If you were going to heat a building that wasn't being lived in it could be ok
If this is going in your house,then insurance would be the first worry,safety next,then the amount of wood you will use and the time between chimney cleaning would be short.
Basically any money you spend getting it to work would be better spent towards a modern boiler.
Just my .05 cents


----------



## oldcarguy (Apr 18, 2019)

Wrenchman842 said:


> Hi guys! Just obtained a used Jensen wood boiler but there are no tags on it anywhere with a model number. Fire box dimensions are roughly 23" deep x 1 4" wide. Any help would be much appreciated, Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldcarguy (Apr 18, 2019)

I have one like that which we bought in 1983.  We used it as supplemental heat in our home until 2013 (30 years) and it is still in use in my shop.  We replaced the firebox stones and the grate once.  It may be old, but it still works great.  The biggest issue may be the relays which control the circulation fan--they may not work right if it has been outside or in a damp place.


----------



## atgreene (Nov 4, 2021)

Wrenchman842 said:


> Here's a couple more pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one from1981.  Been using it in my house for 15 years or so.  Yours looks like the 24b, mine is the 30b.  Easy, simple boilers.


----------



## Sal101 (Dec 29, 2021)

Hey there. We have one of those units and it works great. It will heat a 3500 square foot house and you will save on your energy bill. It looks like you will need a blower for the unit. Attached are photos.


----------



## Smackcat (Feb 5, 2022)

Sal101 said:


> Hey there. We have one of those units and it works great. It will heat a 3500 square foot house and you will save on your energy bill. It looks like you will need a blower for the unit. Attached are photos.
> 
> View attachment 288751
> View attachment 288752


Just curious, is the draft supposed to be within .04 - .06 inches of water column? My father has the exact same unit and I'm trying to help him dial it in and figure out the recommended draft specs.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 5, 2022)

Smackcat said:


> Just curious, is the draft supposed to be within .04 - .06 inches of water column? My father has the exact same unit and I'm trying to help him dial it in and figure out the recommended draft specs.


Very likely, yes.


----------

